# Im SO Happy



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i feel stupid after this guy got my hopes up, i havent heard from him,i have sent him numeous emails,and now nothing.i wish people were not like that.not happy


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

congrats! Hope you are very happy with them... Have you had pigeons before?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Teebo,

They are beautiful. I am very happy for you. I know you will enjoy them immensely.

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

They are very pretty!  I am so glad you were finally able to get some pigeons again. Hope you have them for many happy years!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!! I know how that excitement feels - that's wonderful  And the birds sure are pretty. Of course -- looking forward to continued pictures and updates  I see you're in NY... are you also subscribed to any of the NY rescue yahoo lists? If not, and you'd like to be, PM me and I can send you the info. Good luck with your new "kids"!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations, Teebo! I was just thinking about you the other day. Silver Bells, Jolly Roger "Patch", and the Little Guy (who's not so little anymore!) are still doing great. They all have mates and are enjoying their new big tent. If you check the online album you can find some pics of them in the new tent.  Hope it works out well with the new pijies for you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Teebo, congratulations on getting these beautiful little birds.

Now, you know we will want to see lots of pictures of them.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

MaryJane,i looked at your photos,and i saw them,what a lovely home they have,and to this day i still thank you.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

teebo said:


> i feel stupid after this guy got my hopes up, i havent heard from him,i have sent him numeous emails,and now nothing.i wish people were not like that.not happy


I'm so sorry Teebo  Don't feel stupid though - you had every reason to get excited. What a let down though -- I do hope you are able to find other pijis though and that this isn't a permanent set back.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Teebo,
We have 2 sweet pigeons who need a home. Oscar was a PMV pigeon who recovered. Simone was a rescue whose flying never really developed that well. They are a very cute and devoted couple now, busy at trying to make babies, so if you're interested in having baby pigeons as well, they would be perfect for you. (If not, you could do like us and replace the eggs of course.) Our apartment is just too tiny to handle 3 pet pigeons (plus a rehab case or 2) and 4 cats. Let me know if you're interested!
Sabina


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

do you have pics,im looking for 2 fancys.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh these are 2 regular looking ferals, blue bar, so not the ones for you...


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i found someone in the area that is selling some beautiful fancys, will let you all know,im not sure how expensive they will be though,i saw his ad up in our local feed store.


----------

